# Pin 'ON1' is not modelled; Pin 'ON2' is not modelled - 741 proteus



## kamk (Ago 31, 2014)

Buenas tardes, 

Estabamos realizando un puente completo controlado con SCR's, pero siempre falla (segun muestra la imagen ) sale el error  Pin 'ON1' is not modelled, tambien el 2, U1 (es el AOP)


adjunto el programa en PIC CCS - 
El programa consiste en :

a traves de una interrupción externa (por RB0  cuando pase de bajo a alto L_TO_H) queremos entrar a la función de la interrpción ...  configurar la conduccion del SCR 

(la señal alterna tiene  una amplitud de 220 y la frec 50HZ)...  un periodo de 0.02, sec y un semiperiodo de 0.01, el cual dividimos en 2 (para empezar a conducir a partir de los 90° del scr), es decir  0.005, osea 5ms,   esos 5ms se dividen en 4 (1.25 ms), 

cuando se ingresa a la funcion de interrupción  se cambia el tiempo de conducción de los scr's (los cuales conducen de par en par), y a partir de los switch en el puerto C, se puede seleccionar cuanto  es el tiempo de conducción,


[agrego, que despues  se armo solo la parte del AOP en otro esquema de proteus y  arrojo el mismo proble]



#include  <16f877a.h>
#fuses XT, NOWDT,NOPROTECT,NOPUT
#use delay(clock=4000000) // 
#use fast_io (b)
#byte portc =0x05
#byte portd = 0x06

float tiempo =0,retardo=0;//variable global 
#INT_EXT 
void EXT_isr(void) {

           if((pin_c0==0)&&(pin_c1==0));{                //
        tiempo= 5;
         }
           if((pin_c0==0)&&(pin_c1==1));{
        tiempo= 3.75;
         }      
           if((pin_c0==1)&&(pin_c1==0));{
        tiempo= 2.5;
         }
           if((pin_c0==1)&&(pin_c1==1));{
        tiempo= 1.25;
         }
        tiempo= retardo;
}

void main(){
enable_interrupts(GLOBAL);
enable_interrupts(INT_EXT);
ext_int_edge(L_TO_H);
set_tris_b(0b00000001);

while(true); {//bucle infinito              
              output_d(0x00000011);
              delay_ms(retardo);
              output_d(0x00001100);             
              }
}


----------



## jmth (Ago 31, 2014)

Hola, el problema de la simulación no debe ser de los pines no modelados del simulador. Éstos son los 2 que tienes sueltos del 741. Aparece normalmente como advertencia sin causar problemas.

Las otras advertencias parece que sí que darán problemas, pueden deberse a ser un sistema bastante complejo y que le cueste simular. No le encuentro solución.


----------



## kamk (Ago 31, 2014)

wah, gracias  de todos modos... he aqui lo mismo para el otro circuito... mismos parametros para la fuente AC 220-50 hz...


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 1, 2014)

Hola kamk

Utiliza el LM741; ese no te dará fallas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

